

Ask HN: How do you manage projects - tpir

I have a question for the startups here. What process do you use for managing/scheduling projects. I work for a startup where the CEO is a non programmer and,each time there is a new feature request from a customer or an idea for a new project, his only input seems to be "Get this done ASAP". Because of this it seems like the to-do list keeps growing, and I've been working 14-16 hours a day, 7 days a week for the last 3 months. Of course, if I ask him for time off, all he does is wave the to-do list at me. 
How do you manage schedules. 
The system this company is using is too chaotic to be successful.
======
bavcyc
Make a list of the features.

Now sort it from easy to hard to complete including estimated time to
complete.

Figure out which features are need to be completed before other features.

Now summarize that data in an easy to digest form, one method is to map it
onto the calendar showing this is how long it is going to take to reach a
point.

Add the additional projects to the calendar.

At this point, I'd schedule a meeting with the CEO and show him how much work
there is to do based on the 16 hours 7 days a week that you are working. I'd
ask him which items can slip to a later date when another item is added to the
project or there is a new project.

There are other solutions, but I'd keep it as non-confrontational as possible
and show that you are wanting to accomplish the work.

~~~
tpir
Thanks for your input. I did try doing what you mention below, but the CEO
just refuses to budge. This has been a giant slap on the face for me. I think
its time to leave. Now I am worried that I might never survive in a startup.

